# Erinnert Ihr Euch an diese "One-Hit-Wonder" ?



## SteveJ (10 Juni 2022)

Nach der strengen, allgemein anerkannten Definition bedeutet "One-Hit-Wonder", dass ein Sänger/eine Sängerin/eine Band nur einen Top-40-Hit in den jeweils nationalen Charts (hier: BRD) in der gesamten, bisherigen Karriere hatte.

Einige Beispiele:

*Desireless - "Voyage, voyage"*
Sie ist ein klassisches One-Hit-Wonder: *Claudie Fritsch-Mentrop* alias Desireless landete 1987 mit "Voyage, voyage" einen der Hits des Jahres. 
Es sollte ihr einziger großer Erfolg bleiben, die heute 69-jährige, französische Sängerin veröffentlicht aber immer noch Musik und tritt live auf.


*Kate Yanai - "Summer Dreaming"*
Wie aus einem Werbe- ein Super-Hit wird, zeigte Kate Yanai 1991 mit dem Ohrwurm "Summer Dreaming", der Platz eins der deutschen Charts belegte. 
Der Song wurde für die Werbung einer bekannten Rum-Marke mit Sitz auf den Bermudas benutzt. 

Unter ihrem richtigen Namen *Kate Markowitz* ist sie seitdem als (Background-)Sängerin gefragt: Sie arbeitete unter anderem mit James Taylor, Diana Ross, Randy Newman und Neil Diamond zusammen.


*All-4-One - "I Swear"*
Von den Massen vergessen, von Kritikern aber durchaus gelobt: Bis heute touren All-4-One durch die Welt. 
Während der US-R&B-Band in ihrer Heimat mehrere Top-40-Platzierungen gelangen, reichte es in Deutschland nur zu einem Hit:
"I Swear" schaffte 1994 den Sprung an die Chartspitze.


*Fools Garden - "Lemon Tree"*
Erst 2018 veröffentlichten Sänger *Peter Freudenthaler* und seine Band Fools Garden mit "Rise And Fall" ein neues Album, das sogar auf Platz 97 der deutschen Charts einstieg. 
Dennoch: Berühmt ist und bleibt die Band aus Pforzheim für ihren Ohrwurm "Lemon Tree", der 1995 zum europaweiten Hit wurde.


*Los del Río - "Macarena"*
Seit 1996 gehört zum Sommerhit auch der passende Sommertanz: 
Die Herren von Los del Río lieferten zum Megahit "Macarena" auch noch die passenden Tanzbewegungen - die bald halb Deutschland am Strand oder im Freibad übte. :freude:
Das spanische Duo, das seit 1962 (!) zusammen auftritt, ist auch heute noch aktiv, weitere Hits blieben aber auch in seiner Heimat aus.


*Bellini - "Samba de Janeiro"*
Ursprünglich von zwei deutschen Musikproduzenten gegründet, machte die Band Bellini unzählige Personalwechsel mit. 
In der Erstbesetzung schuf das Duo mit "Samba de Janeiro" 1997 den Sommerhit des Jahres, sämtliche späteren Formationen hatten keine größeren Erfolge mehr aufzuweisen... 


*Mr. Oizo - "Flat Beat"*
Musiker und Filmemacher *Quentin Dupieux* hatte 1999 unter dem Pseudonym Mr. Oizo mit "Flat Beat" einen Nummer-eins-Hit. 
Sein Gesicht bekam man damals nicht zu sehen, dafür wurde die gelbe, kopfnickende Puppe im dazugehörigen Clip, Flat Eric, ein kleiner Star. 


*Uncle Kracker - "Follow Me"*
Er war der Tour-DJ von Kid Rock, sein erstes eigenes Album entstand auf der gemeinsamen Tour: 
*Matthew Shafer* alias Uncle Kracker landete mit seiner Debütsingle "Follow Me" 2001 einen Riesenhit. 
Danach ging's steil bergab: 2007 gestand er, eine Frau belästigt zu haben, bekam eine Bewährungsstrafe und musste in Alkoholtherapie, sein letztes Album erschien 2012.


*Tiziano Ferro - "Perdono"*
In seiner Heimat Italien, aber auch in Spanien und der Schweiz hatte Tiziano Ferro mehrere Top-Ten-Hits. 
Auch in Deutschland platzierten sich immerhin sieben seiner Songs in den Top 100, aber nur "Perdono" erreichte Platz zwei der Single-Charts, weswegen er hierzulande als One-Hit-Wonder gelten darf.


*Texas Lightning - "No No Never"*
Beim Eurovision Song Contest erreichten sie "nur" Platz 14, in den deutschen Charts aber die Spitzenposition: 
Texas Lightning, die Band um Comedian *Olli Dittrich*, hatte mit "No No Never" 2006 ihren einzigen großen Hit. 
Viel mehr ließ die Gruppe aber auch nicht hören: Das letzte Album erschien 2009, der letzte Auftritt fand 2013 statt.


*Scissor Sisters - "I Don't Feel Like Dancing"*
Eine bunte Truppe: Mit "Ta-Dah" legten die Scissor Sisters 2006 ein hervorragendes Pop-Album vor, mit "I Don't Feel Like Dancing" gelang der New Yorker Band zudem einer der größten Hits des Jahres. 
Daran konnten sie nie mehr anknüpfen: Ihr letztes Album "Night Work" sowie die erste Single daraus, "Only The Horses", erreichten 2012 in Deutschland nicht einmal die Top 100.


*Gabriella Cilmi - "Sweet About Me"*
Gerade mal süße 16 war Gabriella Cilmi 2008, als ihr mit ihrer zweiten Single "Sweet About Me" ein internationaler Charthit gelang. 
Der Startschuss für eine große Karriere war der Song allerdings nicht, das letzte Album der australischen Singer/Songwriterin erschien 2013, eine 2019 veröffentlichte Comeback-Single "Ruins" konnte nicht charten.


*Emilíana Torrini - "Jungle Drum"*
Sie fällt in die Kategorie: Von Kritik und ihren Fans geliebte Musiker, die einen Überraschungshit landeten. 
Dass "Jungle Drum" von Emilíana Torrini in Deutschland Platz eins erreichte, verdankte sie 2009 ihrem Auftritt beim Finale von "Germany's Next Topmodel". 
Diesen Erfolg konnte die Isländerin nicht wiederholen, was sie aber wohl kaum störte.


*Gotye - "Somebody That I Used To Know"*
Ein Welthit - und auf Wiedersehen! 
*Wouter "Wally" De Backer* alias Gotye landete 2011 in zahlreichen Ländern mit "Somebody That I Used To Know" auf Platz eins. 
Nach dem dazugehörigen Album "Making Mirrors" veröffentlichte der in Belgien geborene Australier keinen weiteren Longplayer mehr, 2014 erklärte er das Projekt Gotye für beendet...


*Loreen - "Euphoria"*
Erfolg ist immer auch Definitionssache: 
Loreen gewann 2012 für Schweden den Eurovision Song Contest mit "Euphoria", das europaweit zum Hit avancierte, was bei Weitem nicht jedem ESC-Siegertitel gelingt. 
Dennoch: Auch die Sängerin ist laut Definition - außer in der Schweiz und ihrer Heimat - bis jetzt ein One-Hit-Wonder.


*Alex Clare - "Too Close"*
Bereits 2011 veröffentlicht, erst ein Jahr später dank eines Werbespots ein Hit: "Too Close", mit dem Alex Clare in Deutschland Platz eins der Charts eroberte, blieb bislang der einzige Hit des britischen Sängers.


*Luca Hänni - "Don't Think About Me"*
In den Anfangsjahren schafften es "DSDS"-Gewinner in den meisten Fällen, wenigstens zwei ihrer Songs in den vorderen Regionen der Charts zu platzieren, dem Schweizer Luca Hänni 2012 jedoch nicht: 
Sein Siegersong "Don't Think About Me" erreichte noch Platz zwei, weitere Top-40-Hits blieben in Deutschland bislang aus.


*Lykke Li - "I Follow Rivers"*
Auch sie macht eigentlich alles andere als Chartmusik: Ähnlich wie ihre Kollegin Emilíana Torrini ist Lykke Li eher ein anerkannter Kritikerliebling. 
Dass ein Remix ihres Songs "I Follow Rivers" durch die Verwendung in der Champions-League-TV-Berichterstattung 2012 zum Superhit avanciert, hätte sich die Schwedin wohl nie träumen lassen... 


*Passenger - "Let Her Go"*
Auch *Mike Rosenberg* alias Passenger ist eher ein Songwriter, der auf Albumlänge begeistert, mit vier Longplayern erreichte er in den letzten Jahren die Top 20 der deutschen Charts. 
Berühmt wurde der Brite dennoch durch seinen bisher einzigen Megahit: "Let Her Go" erreichte weltweit höchste Platzierungen.


*Aneta Sablik - "The One"*
Und noch eine "DSDS"-Gewinnerin: Die Polin Aneta Sablik wurde 2014 "Superstar". 
Auch ihr Siegessong "The One" erreichte Platz eins der deutschen Charts, danach kam aber nichts mehr... 
Schon die nächste Single floppte total, zuletzt veröffentlichte Sablik einige Songs mit Reality-TV-Star *Carmen Geiss*. 


*Prince Damien - "Glücksmoment"*
Eines muss man Prince Damien Ritzinger ja lassen: Er hat einen Namen und einen Stil, den man nicht so schnell vergisst. 
Und immerhin erreichte er als "DSDS"-Gewinner 2016 noch Platz eins mit seiner Single "Glücksmomente". 
Ob er ein One-Hit-Wonder bleibt, wird sich zeigen, ein neues Album lässt seit seinem Sieg auf sich warten... 
Außer Konkurrenz:

*Roberta Flack*
Tatsächlich darf Soul-Diva Roberta Flack nur in Deutschland als One-Hit-Wonder gelten: 
In den USA erreichte die Sängerin "The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face" und "Feel Like Makin' Love" noch mit zwei weiteren Songs die Spitze der Charts, hierzulande sprang sogar für "Killing Me Softly" nur Platz 30 heraus. 


*Patrick Hernandez*
Gefühlt gibt es viele "One Hit Wonder" - nur ein Beispiel: 
Kaum jemand dürfte sich an "Back To Boogie" erinnern, das Patrick Hernandez nach seinem Disco-Nummer-eins-Hit "Born To Be Alive" veröffentlichte. 
Tatsächlich aber chartete der Song in Deutschland (und nur hier!) auf Platz 39. 
Hernandez darf also weltweit als One-Hit-Wonder gelten, nur hierzulande nicht.


----------



## Spritdealer (10 Juni 2022)

Erschreckend wie viele man davon kennt


----------



## Mario_1980 (10 Juni 2022)

So vom Namen her kenn ich ziemlich viele. Aber Macarena und The One sind schon geile Nummern, die hör ich immer mal wieder gern:thumbup:


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Juni 2022)

Naja, von Bellini kennt man doch hierzuforum immerhin noch Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## ginko (16 Juni 2022)

die meisten kenne ich tatsächlich und immer wieder gut zu hören.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (3 Juli 2022)

SteveJ schrieb:


> *Fools Garden - "Lemon Tree"*



Hör ich immer noch sehr gerne. Tolles. Lied.


----------



## congo64 (4 Juli 2022)

Lou Bega- "Mambo Nr.5" ... der wohl erfolgreichste OneHit aller Zeiten....


----------



## raised fist (7 Juli 2022)

emiliana torrini sah ich ende 1999 und 2005 mal live. dieser "hit" war 2008 (!) eigentlich der schlechteste song auf dem damaligen album


----------



## superman666 (8 Juli 2022)

Ist man nun offiziell ALT wenn man fast alle kennt ?


----------



## usopen (19 Juli 2022)

congo64 schrieb:


> Lou Bega- "Mambo Nr.5" ... der wohl erfolgreichste OneHit aller Zeiten....


Was ist mit "San Francisco" Von Scott McKenzie?


----------



## didi33 (19 Juli 2022)

Bruce & Bongo - Geil (Gott sei Dank so schnell wieder weg wie gekommen)


----------



## Cherubini (24 Juli 2022)

"Informer" von *Snow* fällt mir noch ein.

"No no never" ist ein klasse Song und hätte beim ESC viel besser abschneiden müssen.


----------



## congo64 (28 Juli 2022)

"What`s up" von den 4 Non Blondes


----------



## congo64 (28 Juli 2022)

"Live is Life" von Opus


----------



## didi33 (28 Juli 2022)

Polarkreis 18 - Allein Allein.


----------



## Kewababsta (25 Sep. 2022)

Ich kannte 3 nicht und alle waren von DSDS-Leuten. Sagt wohl nichts gutes über die Sendung.


----------



## Voyeurfriend (25 Sep. 2022)

Danke für die Liste!


----------



## Spedy (27 Sep. 2022)

Clousseau - Close Encounters


----------

